# Recordable TV box



## andream218 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, we are moving out to the Algarve just before Christmas, the house we are renting has a very large satellite dish which used to get British sky signal but with that being blocked there is a very basic Digi box which we've been told does receive all major British channels plus a few extras. 

But what we what is to be able to record - so my question is... does anyone have any recommendations as to what box to buy and from where (Portimao area). 


Many thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

At the moment I'd suggest don't waste your money on anything all reports are saying that UK TV *will not be available* via Satellite in the Algarve* with a dish of any size* once the new satellite is in position and transmitting early December.

Long term the internet with a VPN and or satellite broadband which will give you a UK IP address would seem to be your only option for UK TV


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

We met a member of another Forum in Gois and he told us about FILMON.com and that it dosn't need setting up. From this we get all the UK TV we want and with his help we have now connected our TV to our desktop via a wifi thingy sorry don't know the name of it.

For the cost of all the bits it was worth it to us as Krystyna is a mad soap fan. We now use a D-link router because it's much better than the one given by PT when we got our connection.

Fred


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Filmons great but not always reliable, long term it's whether they'll be allowed to continue broadcasting like a lot of other rebroadcasters who are all under pressure to curtail their activities and whether they can cope with short term demand that loss of sat signal will generate across southern europe


----------

